# Linzer Tart Help



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

a while back i had made Bo Friberg's recipe for a linzer tart. i had piped the dough out just like he said to and when it baked, the beautiful design on top of the tart spread together into almost a flat top. Here is the recipe. It sounds like there is too much butter by the way it spread. i was just very disappointed when it came out not as pretty. . has anyone made this recipe before? or have a good recipe that actually works? 


Creaming method. 
1 #6oz butter
1#4 oz sugar
3 eggs
1T Cocoa
2tsp cinnamon
1tsp cloves
1#cake flour
1#6oz ground nuts
1T lemon zest. 

*for the dough that gets piped on the top, 2 extra oz of cake flour gets added. 

thanks for any help!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have Friberg's book too, and when I was trying to figure out which recipe I would use for my Linzer Tarts, I nixed Friberg's because I wanted to use a dough I could make in advance and store. I didn't want to have to pipe the top.
It doesn't surprise me that the dough spread on you considering that it's slack enough to pipe and you cream air into it while mixing. 

I make a Linzer dough that you can use for cookies AND tarts. I just roll out the dough, line my tart pan, then cut out strips and place them in the crosshatch pattern on top after I've filled the tart with jam.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

tip for nicer Linzertorte: don't use full-on raspberry jam/preserves, blend the jam with fresh or frozen raspberry puree (no seeds of course). By the time the jam bakes, it's reduced further... the taste and texture (and color) is much nicer if it was blended with puree before baking.

:chef:

jess, I don't have my old formulas handy, but I recall only using egg yolk and not the white or whole eggs as in the formula you gave. I've even seen some be made more like pastry, (like Pate Sucree if you know what I'm talking about). Food processor for the nuts, flour, sugar and spices, processed until fine, butter "cut" or processed in, then egg yolks added to pull it together. The "freshened up" puree/jam combo is strongly recommended.

Ah, the wonderful Linzertorte. Worst one I ever had was in Linz :lol::crazy:

Though Lil Debbie's aint got nothing compared to the 24packs of Linzerschnitte in the Austrian grocery stores. :smiles:

Never tried Bo's recipe, maybe after bathing suit season I'll have a go at it, but I agree with chefpeon's assessment. Jess, how was that quantity of cloves for taste? I usually fresh grind my own from whole, and I'm thinking I might need to scale them back a little (?).

Jess, I just looked up Bo's in the _The Advanced_, different than the formula you gave, YOLKS ONLY, though he does cream sugar butter and egg yolks, then adds to flour-ground nuts-spices. That's probably the one I'd go with.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i really loved the flavor of it (i would cut back a lil if using fresh ground cloves). i used that bakery jam in the blue bucket. i didnt have issues with jam spillage or anything.. i think the fat content is too high causing it to spread.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I have a similar linzer recipe that you pipe out and for that recipe you must chill 1/2 hr plus before baking to prevent spreading. Did you chull the dough first ?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i didnt. i decided to go by the recipe, and i had another one waiting to be baked in the freezer, but i quit that job before i could see how it came out! lol.... i will never know about the linzer tart that got away...


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so now i'm wondering if i should have used a nut flour.. like the hazelnut flour. that would definitely stiffen up the dough... now at my new job i will try this.. thanks for letting me talk to myself. !


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Here is the recipe that I use..
Linzer Dough
12 hard boiled egg yolks
3 Cups almond meal
9 1/2 cups A.P. Flour
1/2 cup cinnamon
1/2 cup lemon or orange rind
4 Cups sugar
2 T vanilla
3 # butter Cold, small pieces
Sieve egg yolks and blend dry ingrdients.Cream butter and zest for 10 minutes till white and add sugar, extract and yolks till blendid. Add dry ingredients and blend well. 
Spray ring molds "bottomless" with non stick spray and pipe out dough to bottom and sides of mold. Add filling and pipe lattice pattern over top and chill till firm."30 min to 1 hr" The dough is very sticky, wet your hands to fix or smooth any problems..I have a picture but it says I cant post attachments.

pat..


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

JESSIQUINA:
Good afternoon to you. Sorry to learn of your baking mishap. I believe I can help you with this baking problem. 
Jessi, notice the weight of the cake flour to the weight of the sugar. As you know Jessi, we have here a "HI~RATIO CAKE formula. What I do in these types of recipes, I fool the flour. I reduce the sugar amount by say 3, oz & replace it with honey. then I would continue creaming with just 2, cups (14,oz) of sugar. The balance of sugar I would place it in the dry ingredients (FLOUR). this is MY TECHNIQUE. It has always worked.
Jessi, I would consider using some stronger four as well say 2/3rds cake & 1/3rd gold medal BLEACHED all-purpose flour.
Anyway my friend, enjoy the rest of the day. Good luck to you from Las Vegas, NV.

ZEE.


----------

